# Dosing chemicals



## cheng (Nov 10, 2006)

I am new to this hobby and would like to ask for some advises on the following subjects...

1) Do you use activated carbon if dosing Seachem's Flourish excel?
2) Do you dose liquid fert?
3) Are chemicals harmful to the water/plants ?
Thanks for all advices in advance...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

1) Do you use activated carbon if dosing Seachem's Flourish excel?... _Carbon should not be use in a planted tank because it will remove the nutrients from the water. Only use it to remove medication or clearing the water (if needed)._

2) Do you dose liquid fert?... _Yes you should. Plants need nutrients to grow properly._

3) Are chemicals harmful to the water/plants ?... _They can be and should not be used, unless all else has failed._

Here is some good info to read... DFW Aquatic Plant Club Articles-- Beginner Basics: Introduction

Aqua Botanic Aquarium Plants and Aquascaping

Aquarium Plants | My views, Steve Hampton, on how to succeed with aquarium plants


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All fertilizers are chemicals. The basic ones we use most often are KNO3 and KH2PO4 and those are certainly chemicals. Excel is a chemical soup. The chlorine or chloramine the water company puts in our drinking water are chemicals. The phosphates they put in the water to raise the pH are chemicals.

My point, if it isn't obvious, is that "chemicals" are not necessarily good or bad for fish, plants, or humans. It all depends on which chemicals and how much of each.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

1) Carbon can be used, but is not necessary and has an affect on removing added fertilizer chemicals. But this effect doesn't last long, as carbon needs to be replaced every month to remain effective. That's why most don't use it. An alternative would be Seachem Purigen which clarifies the water, while removing very little amounts of our plants fertilizers; it also last longer than carbon (few more months), and can be recharged/reused.


2) Liquid ferts, or dry fertilizers are needed in a tank. How much depends on how much light you have over the tank. If you have more than 2.5 watts per gallon of Compact Flourescent lighting, then I would recommend some fertilizers, like the Seachem line or gregwatson.com dry bulk ferts.

3) An excess of chemicals can be harmful. Follow recommended dosing instructions and plants and fish will live happily without adverse effects of you adding chemicals like Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphates, and trace elements (iron, magnesium, zinc, etc).

In a way it sounds complicated, but it's easily understood once you read a couple of threads and articles to help you find your footing.

-John N.


----------

